# Pasar frío -- No me puse el abrigo y estoy pasando frío



## fedayn

Hola,

¿Cómo se diría 'pasar frío'?.

No me he puesto el abrigo y estoy pasando frío.

I didn't put/wear the coat and I'm passing cold????.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bilma

I have not put my coat on and I am cold.


----------



## renethq

getting froze, literalmente significaria congelarse pero igual sirve

I didn't wear my coat on and I'm cold ----tb puede ser


----------



## Oldy Nuts

I didn't put on my coat and I'm freezing?


----------



## fedayn

Parece que no hay una traducción literal.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Si quieres una traducción más literal, en mi proposición puedes cambiar a "...and I'm feeling the cold". Sólo recuerda que no siempre las traducciones literales son las mejores o las más fieles.


----------



## Lagartija

fedayn said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Cómo se diría 'pasar frío'?.
> 
> No me he puesto el abrigo y estoy pasando frío.
> 
> I didn't put/wear the coat and I'm passing cold????.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I didn't wear my coat and I am getting cold!
I didn't wear my coat and I am starting to freeze!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Lagartija said:


> I *didn't* *wear* my coat (yesterday? last week?) and I *am* getting cold (now!)!



Of course, I have the same doubt with the other sentence.


----------



## Big Egg

"I didn't put my coat on and I'm cold/freezing".  Short and sweet, perfect, zen...I love it.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Big Egg said:


> "I didn't put my coat on and I'm cold/freezing".  Short and sweet, perfect, zen...I love it.



I agree, and that is why my proposition was almost identical to yours. But the original poster wanted a more literal translation...


----------



## fedayn

Oldy Nuts said:


> I agree, and that is why my proposition was almost identical to yours. But the original poster wanted a more literal translation...



Hola Oldy Nut,

Perdona, pero me expresé mal. No es que quisiera una traducción más literal. Simplemente es que no veo una relación directa al 100% entre I'm cold/I'm freezing y pasar frío.

No sé si me expreso bien.

Saludos.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Hola, fedayn.



fedayn said:


> Hola Oldy Nut,
> 
> Perdona, pero me expresé mal. No es que quisiera una traducción más literal. Simplemente es que no veo una relación directa al 100% entre I'm cold/I'm freezing y pasar frío.
> 
> No sé si me expreso bien.
> 
> Saludos.



¿Tal vez porque en nuestro idioma pueda ser más correcto decir "sentir" que "pasar" frío?

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=pasar


----------



## fedayn

Oldy Nuts said:


> Hola, fedayn.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Tal vez porque en nuestro idioma pueda ser más correcto decir "sentir" que "pasar" frío?
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=pasar



Es posible, pero creo que es bastante más utilizada la expresión 'pasar frío' que 'sentir frío'. Yo diría que 'sentir frío' raramente se utiliza en el lenguaje común. Puede que en un conexto más formal o en una película, por ejemplo.

Saludos.


----------



## Lagartija

Oldy Nuts said:


> Of course, I have the same doubt with the other sentence.



A: I didn't wear my coat (today) and (now) I am freezing.

 [ I did not put it on this morning when I left the house.]

You could also say,

B: "I am not wearing a coat today, and I am freezing."

Sentence "A" probably would not be said to someone who is standing next to you and could see that you are not wearing a coat.  If you were speaking to someone on the phone, this would be perfectly correct.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

fedayn said:


> Es posible, pero creo que es bastante más utilizada la expresión 'pasar frío' que 'sentir frío'. Yo diría que 'sentir frío' raramente se utiliza en el lenguaje común. Puede que en un conexto más formal o en una película, por ejemplo.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo diría que lo más usual es decir "tengo frío".


----------



## pelipep

Hola, ¿suena muy raro decir "I'm chilling" como traducción de las expresiones coloquiales "me estoy helando/me estoy congelando/me estoy pelando de frío?
Gracias.


----------



## alulaa

Hola, yo creo que la respuesta "freezing" no satisface a fedayn porque "tener frío" es, digamos, estático, del momento. "Pasar Frio" es algo constante, que tiene una impresión de duración. 
Yo tengo el mismo problema de que no me satisfacen las opciones ofrecidas para la siguiente oración:
"llega a comer una vez al día en un comedor obrero y pasa mucho frío al no poder comprar leña en uno de los más crudos inviernos europeos."
Esto está en presente histórico, por si no se entiende.
To be cold me suena raro en este caso... Se les ocurre otra posibilidad?
Muchas gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## Marsianitoh

He is cold all the/ most of the time because...


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

alulaa said:


> yo creo que la respuesta "freezing" no satisface a fedayn porque "tener frío" es, digamos, estático, del momento. "Pasar Frio" es algo constante, que tiene una impresión de duración.



Muy de acuerdo...

La razón por la que no parecían convencerles las distintas traducciones a los distintos foreros a lo largo de este hilo, yo creo que se debe al sentido temporal de 'pasar frío', distinto al de 'sentir frío.

'Pasar frío' tiene un sentido temporal incoativo, de duración y progresivo; connota prolongación o permanencia. Mientras que 'sentir frío' (igual que 'tener frío') tiene un sentido de mayor breve, más momentáneo...

No es un matiz de 'enfatización', una cuestión de 'intensificación' de la expresión...

No es una diferencia de 'intensidad' de la sensación (del frío), ni del tiempo verbal (del verbo; de la referencia temporal del verbo). Sino que es 'temporal', pero referido a la 'duración' de la acción... Bien a la 'progresividad' de la situación, o a la 'frecuencia' de su repetición.


Por eso, en el nuevo ejemplo de alulaa (#17) se puede usar 'pasar frío' en referencia a una temporada, un período de tiempo largo ('todo el invierno'), mientras que 'sentir / tener frío' no cuadraría tan bien...



alulaa said:


> Yo tengo el mismo problema de que no me satisfacen las opciones ofrecidas para la siguiente oración:
> "llega a comer una vez al día en un comedor obrero y *pasa mucho frío* al no poder comprar leña en uno de los más crudos inviernos europeos."



- to (have to) endure the cold  (for)
- to (have to) bear the cold
- to (have to) put up with the cold  (coll)


'He has to endure the bitter / biting cold, not being able to afford...'  (for)
'He has to bear the cold a lot, as he can't afford...'
'He has to put up with a lot of cold, as he can't afford...'


Me parece que ya había encontrado una opción bastante buena 'Oldy Nuts':


Oldy Nuts said:


> "...and I'm feeling the cold".


----------



## GabrielaDFlor

There are two good options for for fedayn's sentence: "I'm really feeling the cold" or "I'm getting really cold." Both retain the progressive sense of "pasar frío." But in alulla's example (pasa mucho frío al no poder comprar leña) the expression "feeling the cold" would sound strange. It would have to be "he gets really cold because he can't buy wood . . . ."


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

GabrielaDFlor said:


> But in alulla's example (pasa mucho frío al no poder comprar leña) the expression "feeling the cold" would sound strange.




It's true that in alulaa's example 'feeling the cold' doesn't sound as well as in the previous one... But even so, it is still perfectly possible to say;

*"He's really feeling the cold / the bite (this winter)*, because he can't buy wood."




GabrielaDFlor said:


> It would have to be "he *gets* really cold because he can't buy wood . . ."



Yes, two other possible uses could be with the less formal verbs 'to catch', or 'to get cold':

"*He catches a lot of cold* because he can't buy wood . . ."
"*He gets cold a lot / gets a lot of cold *because he can't buy wood . . ."


Also, as the 'really' can be understood as an intensifier of just the feeling, and not of the frequency of the situation, you could compliment it with a frequency adverb such as 'often', in order to underline the fact that it is a repeated occurrence:

"He *often gets (really) cold* because he can't buy wood . . ."
"He* really gets cold* *often *because he can't buy wood . . ."




GabrielaDFlor said:


> It would have to be "he gets really cold because he can't buy *wood . . .*"



Note that when using the 'puntos suspensivos', only three dots are used.


----------



## camorich29

Lagartija said:


> I didn't wear my coat and I am getting cold!
> I didn't wear my coat and I am starting to freeze!



Hola a todos, ¡me estreno en el foro! Para mí, esta traducción que pone _Lagartija_ es la más acertada y cercana. En castellano (al menos en España, hasta donde yo sé) usamos los verbos "tener" y "pasar" junto a la sensación térmica, bien frío o calor. En inglés, lo que yo he oído, dicho y visto de manera automática durante años es "I'm cold/hot- It's cold/hot", o sea, con el verbo "to be" o bien "I'm freezing". Nunca se usa el verbo "to have" para expresar calor o frío.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Yes, two other possible uses could be with the less formal verbs 'to catch', or 'to get cold':
> 
> "*He catches a lot of cold* because he can't buy wood . . ."
> "*He gets cold a lot / gets a lot of cold *because he can't buy wood . . ."


Do those sentences sound natural?


----------



## Bevj

Marsianitoh said:


> Do those sentences sound natural?




Not really.

He catches a lot of cold  _   Catch cold_ only refers to _resfriarse_.

He gets a lot of cold  
He gets cold a lot   though it doesn't sound very natural and is not a translation of _pasar frío._


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

What would you say it is, then?


----------



## Bevj

He gets cold a lot- A menudo tiene frío


----------



## nahamani

fedayn said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Cómo se diría 'pasar frío'?.
> 
> No me he puesto el abrigo y estoy pasando frío.
> 
> I didn't put/wear the coat and I'm passing cold????.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I speak U.S. English and I have never heard, nor used, *passing cold.*  "I didn't bring/wear my coat and I'm cold." (the progressive, ongoing sensation of cold, is automatically understood and DOESN'T need to be translated in this context).

For lack of time, Im not going to name names, but there were a lot of good answers here.  Kudos to you foreros that gave good possible answers.  Unfortunately a few foreros here gave translations that are simply grammatically incorrect, semantically make no sense in English, or are simply NOT (to my knowledge) EVER used in English.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Thanks, I thought they were strange but I wanted  native speakers to confirm that.
Yeah, "he gets cold a lot" is correct but the meaning would be "se enfría a menudo", not " pasa mucho frío"


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Bevj said:


> He gets cold a lot - A menudo tiene frío



Bueno, ese es justo el significado que estábamos buscando, que es lo que significa 'pasar frío'... ¡Especialmente en la segunda consulta, de 'alulaa' (#17), que se refiere a 'TODO el invierno'!




nahamani said:


> I speak U.S. English and I have never heard, nor used, *passing cold.*
> 
> For lack of time, Im not going to name names



Yo tampoco creo que sea positivo ir a personalizar la cuestión, pero, sí, hablando un poco en general...

Aquí hubo 16 posts incapaces de distinguir un simple matiz léxico básico del español, que es el de 'tener frío' en un momento concreto, y el de 'PASAR frío', bien un momento, durante un rato, o de forma frecuente.

Ninguno de los posts del hilo valen hasta el post número #16, por el simple hecho de que no son capaces de distinguir el simple matiz de 'pasar frío' en español...

En el caso del OP aún pueden aceptarse, porque se refieren a una situación no muy prolongada. Quizás tienen un pase... Pero ya, para la segunda duda, planteada por alulaa (#16), ya nada de nada... Ahí, ya, o se usa una expresión que indique frecuencia o duración, o no sirve... Ahí YA NO vale 'I'm cold'...


Así sucede que la mitad de los posts acaban dando intensificadores y variaciones de la expresión de inglés de primer curso, 'to be cold', con 'I'm freezing', 'I'm really cold', o 'I'm chilling' entre los primeros puestos de la competición...

Nadie dice que 'pasar frío' se diga 'passing cold', pero sí es preciso buscar una traducción más ajustada que un simple 'I'm cold'.

Saludos.


----------



## nahamani

I want to be clear that other foreros gave good answers.  Grammatically as well as what might be used in conversational speech.  "*I feel cold", *and "*I'm feeling cold" *could, and are used in this context for *pasar frío.  *They all, again in this context, convey a sense of an ongoing sensation of cold.  But, in conversation, I´d say *"I´m cold" *wins (not always) since it´s shortest and conveys the same sense.  Other foreros had good answers (the ones above were ALREADY given by them) as well.  A few didn´t.


----------



## jilar

fedayn said:


> No me he puesto el abrigo y estoy pasando frío.


Esa frase, tal cual está, creo que a cualquier nativo le hace pensar en que esa persona "ya lleva un rato sintiendo frío". De ahí lo que algunos anotaron sobre que al usar " pasar" da a entender cierta duración en el tiempo.

Esa misma frase pero usando el verbo tener, o sea, diciendo "estoy teniendo" genera una idea un poco diferente. Como que el frío lo empieza a notar justo en ese momento que habla.

Y si dijera simplemente "y tengo frío" aquí si nos parece una buena traducción un simple " I'm cold."


Pero ojo, en muchos otros casos (supongo que depende de la frase en cuestión) pasar y tener frío son totalmente equivalentes y no veríamos esos matices que comento.
Por ejemplo:
Al acampar en la montaña y como mi saco no era muy bueno, pasé/tuve frío toda la noche.


----------



## Marsianitoh

"Tener/ sentir/ pasar frío"  y "enfriarse"/ "entrarte frío" no son lo mismo. Si me siento en un sitio donde hay corriente o salgo en mangas de camisa a la calle en Enero "me enfrío" o "me quedo fría" ( I get cold), paso de sentir una temperatura agradable a sentir frío. Si eso me pasa a menudo (imaginad alguien que trabaja en una oficina con calefacción pero tiene que salir a la calle a menudo y sufre los contrastes de temperatura) diré " I get cold a lot" pero no quiere decir que paso frío todo el rato. Una vez que me he enfriado "tengo frío" ( I'm cold) y si se prolonga " paso frío" ( I was cold the whole day/ all the time/ x).
Se puede optar por decir " bear" / "endure" pero creo que también basta con añadir una referencia temporal a " I'm cold" ( y con el contexto yo creo incluso no hace falta, si dices " they are cold because they can't buy wood" se entiende perfectamente)
Ocurre lo mismo con otras expresiones con " pasar", " pasar hambre/ sed / calor..."
I'm hungry/ thirsty/ hot/ cold= tengo hambre/ sed/ calor/ frío ahora.
I'm (permanently) hungry/ thirsty/hot/cold (all the time/ most of the time/ in winter/ summer/ when I diet/...)= Paso hambre/sed/ calor/ frío...
I get hungry/ thirsty/ hot/ cold= me entra hambre/ sed/ calor/ frío.
Cuando en una casa no llega para la calefacción en invierno decimos que pasan frío, no decimos que se enfrían, les entra frío todo el rato/ repetidamente. Pues en inglés igual " they are cold ( the whole winter)" no " they get cold ".


----------

